# Enviro M55 Multi Fuel Cast Iron - Reviews?



## cgbarbosa (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm new around here and consider myself a newbie regarding wood/pellet stoves, so was expecting to get some of your expertise with a couple of questions 

We just bought a brand new Enviro M55 Multi-Fuel Cast Iron pellet stove. I've seen a couple of threads with very good comments on the stove but have not seen anything relatively new. Some folks have had it for a year already so I was wondering if someone can post here their experience with it.

Our main source of heat at home is electrical so we want to use the pellet stove in our basement to help out our power bills. Our goal really is to use it as a booster to the main heat source but if we are able to heat the house with it, then we'd be more than happy. 

Anyway, if anyone has some experience with these stoves, I'd love to hear them


----------



## flynfrfun (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm thinking about buying this model too.  Will be interested to see peoples replies.  I want a quiet, efficient and reliable pellet stove.  Is that too much to ask?  I see so many negative reviews of even what is considered the top brands like Harman, Quadrafire and etc, it just makes me nervous to plop down the $4 to 5000 dollars.

I do like the fire pattern on the M55 though


----------



## Brianm58 (Oct 26, 2010)

I just ordered the M55 Insert last week.  Being installed Nov 14th.  Will let everyone know how I make out.


----------



## ARGlock (Oct 26, 2010)

Brianm58 said:
			
		

> I just ordered the M55 Insert last week.  Being installed Nov 14th.  Will let everyone know how I make out.



Brianm, Please keep us informed about your new M55 insert. I'm thinking about purchasing this unit for my home. 

Thanks,

AR


----------



## Brianm58 (Oct 26, 2010)

Will do.  I'd be interested to see what prices are doing in other parts of the country compared to here.


----------



## imacman (Oct 27, 2010)

cgbarbosa said:
			
		

> .....We just bought a brand new Enviro M55 Multi-Fuel Cast Iron pellet stove. I've seen a couple of threads with very good comments on the stove but have not seen anything relatively new.....



The cast version of the M55 just was released this fall, IIRC, so you won't see much, if any, reviews except maybe by a dealer or 2 that have store display units.


----------



## jumpink (Oct 27, 2010)

I also just purchased the m55 cast stove.  My installer should be here on Saturday to complete the install.  I can't wait to fire her up.


----------



## Nicholas440 (Oct 27, 2010)

Im just kind of curious,  when you refer to this as a cast iron stove,  does this mean the entire stove is cast iron, including the firebox?  Or is it outer trim only as is the case on my Quadrafire Castile insert.    When I think  cast iron  Im thinking maybe they actually made a stove with a cast firebox.


----------



## flynfrfun (Oct 28, 2010)

I've been trying to decide between the new cast M55 insert or Quadrafire Mt Vernon.  The dealers around here don't have the M55 insert yet, but they did have the M55 freestanding (not the cast one).  Seeing and listening to both in action, it seems the Mt Vernon is quieter.  I can definitely hear the M55's agitator when it moves.

Since my stove is going to be in the living room pretty close to the TV, quietness of operation is important.  

One thing of interest is that the Enviro dealers are telling me to build a concrete board box around the M55 cast insert.  I am replacing my existing gas fireplace with the pellet stove.  My fireplace is what I understand to be zero clearance in that it is in an exterior wall of the house with a "doghouse" built onto the outside of the house.  My understanding is that the M55 insert is supposed to qualify as zero clearance and doesn't need a zero clearance kit.  So, why would the dealers be telling me to essentially build a zero clearance kit out of concrete board?
Flynfrfun


----------



## pelletdude (Oct 28, 2010)

As I have said before - the m55 is extremely quiet - If it wasn't for the big orange flame, you would not know the stove was on.


----------



## flynfrfun (Oct 30, 2010)

pelletdude said:
			
		

> As I have said before - the m55 is extremely quiet - If it wasn't for the big orange flame, you would not know the stove was on.



Pelletdude,
I went back to the Enviro store to listen to the M55 again.  The dealer said he thought the agitator needed adjustment when I was in last.  That is a common trick salesmen use to get someone to ignore a problem.  But, he may have been right.  This time I could just barely hear the agitator.  
Flynfrfun


----------



## flynfrfun (Oct 30, 2010)

WOW!  I was looking thru the owner's manual and here is what I found:

AUTO/OFF MODE: (Requires a Thermostat or Timer)
INITIAL START-UP: See MANUAL MODE above.
OPERATION: When the thermostat contacts close, the unit will light
automatically. Once up to temperature, the stove operates the same as in
MANUAL. When the thermostat contacts open, the stove’s HEAT LEVEL and Fans
will drop down to the LOW setting for 30 minutes. If the thermostat contacts
close within the 30 minutes, the HEAT LEVEL will return to the previous MANUAL setting. If the thermostat contacts remain open, the stove automatically begins its shutdown routine. The
stove will re-light when the thermostat contacts close again.

THIS IS AWESOME  This will stop the stove from shutting down and then re-lighting over and over as you are heating your house.   I don't think the Quadrafire Mt Vernon has this capability.  This just makes perfect sense!

Edit:  I just looked at the M55 freestanding manual and it does the same thing.  Is this a common feature on other pellet stoves?
Flynfrfun


----------



## Stevekng (Oct 30, 2010)

I have a St. Croix that does the same thing. It has a mode called "smart stat". If the thermostat doesn't call for heat, then it automaticly goes on low for an hour before shutting down. If it does call for heat, then it simply fires up to your last assigned heat setting. It saves alot of igniter usage, thus electric usage.


----------



## jumpink (Oct 31, 2010)

I just had the stove installed today.  I noticed a high pitch hum when the pellets drop into the burn pan, is this normal?  Can an adjustment be made?  One other thing, when the stove is turned off, the blower still runs  how long does it take before it shuts down completely?
Thanks


----------



## flynfrfun (Oct 31, 2010)

Kevin C said:
			
		

> I just had the stove installed today.  I noticed a high pitch hum when the pellets drop into the burn pan, is this normal?...



Kevin,
I don't own an M55 yet, but I had the dealer fire up the freestanding M55 today (yet again :red: ) for my wife to see/hear.  I could not hear any noise whatsoever out of the auger motor.  I could only hear the sound of the pellets dropping into the burnpot.   This dealer is in a smallish store and it is quiet inside.  We ran it on low/med and hi to hear and see all modes of operation.  When I put my head near the side of the stove, all I could hear was the sound of the blower running and it was much quieter than everything else I have heard other than the Mt Vernon.  
Flynfrfun


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 31, 2010)

Kevin C said:
			
		

> I just had the stove installed today.  I noticed a high pitch hum when the pellets drop into the burn pan, is this normal?  Can an adjustment be made?  One other thing, when the stove is turned off, the blower still runs  how long does it take before it shuts down completely?
> Thanks



Hi Kevin,

The auger noise should subside once its broke in some. I would keep an ear on it though, If it gets loader call the dealer ASAP.

The stove has a POF switch that it uses to sense the exhaust temp of the stove. Once the sensor cools down enough it shuts down the stove. It usaully takes some time for this to happen. Seeing your stove is the cast model and cast iron hold heat longer than a steel stove. It might take a little more time to cool down. This is normal though. My Omega takes a good 15 minutes to cool off enough for it to shutdown.

Enjoy the new toy!


----------



## jumpink (Oct 31, 2010)

It took about 25 min or so after turning off the stove for it to completely shut off.
There is still a high pitched hum when the auger turns.  I hope that you are right JT,  I will keep a hopeful ear tuned in.
I started the stove up this morning.  The flame was big and vibrant after 5 min but died down to barely above the burn pot soon after.  I tried adjusting the feed trim and the combustion air as well as raising the stove to high but still a very small flame.  The stove is putting out heat but not what I expected on the highest setting.  Will a thermostat have an effect on the amount of heat output?  The pellets are stove chow from Home Depot.  Thanks


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 31, 2010)

Kevin C said:
			
		

> It took about 25 min or so after turning off the stove for it to completely shut off.
> There is still a high pitched hum when the auger turns.  I hope that you are right JT,  I will keep a hopeful ear tuned in.
> I started the stove up this morning.  The flame was big and vibrant after 5 min but died down to barely above the burn pot soon after.  I tried adjusting the feed trim and the combustion air as well as raising the stove to high but still a very small flame.  The stove is putting out heat but not what I expected on the highest setting.  Will a thermostat have an effect on the amount of heat output?  The pellets are stove chow from Home Depot.  Thanks



I need a bit more info to help with the flame. Do you have the stove in manual? And what heat setting is it on?


----------



## Gweeper64 (Oct 31, 2010)

flynfrfun said:
			
		

> WOW!  I was looking thru the owner's manual and here is what I found:
> 
> AUTO/OFF MODE: (Requires a Thermostat or Timer)
> INITIAL START-UP: See MANUAL MODE above.
> ...



The Mt Vernon in "auto" mode will drop down to "low heat" setting when it gets within about 2 degrees of what you set on the thermostat. If it is warm enough out, the room will continue to heat up, but more slowly and when it reaches set temperature, the stove will shut down. If it is colder out and the room starts loosing heat faster than the "low" setting is heating, the stove will kick back up to a higher heat level as necessary. I use "auto" mode most of the season.

As to the noise, the Mt Vernon is pretty quiet, even on the "normal" setting for the convection blowers. I would describe the noise more as "white noise". It isn't unpleasant. Our insert is in the living room and my wife and girls will typically camp out in there reading in the winter time.


----------



## jumpink (Oct 31, 2010)

The stove is in manual mode.  I have the heat set at 5, the highest setting.  I have the combustion air and the feed trim set at 3.  
I attached a pic of the lack of flame.  Will a thermostat have an affect on the flame/heat?  Shouldn't the manual settings do the same?  No matter what manual setting I choose, it appears to have no change in the flame or heat.  One more thing, the auger comes on about every 20 seconds, it drops only a few pellets at a time and sometimes none at all.


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 31, 2010)

You definely have an issue with the auger motor or pellets bridging in the hopper. On setting 5 it should have a large flame. Manual over rides the thermostat. Adding a stat will not help this issue.  

There is something else going on here. I worked on a stove that was installed by a dealer. They forgot to remove the manual from the hopper and added pellets on top of it. Needless to say the bag caught up in the auger. and I had to remove the auger to get the plastic out of it. I would shutdown the stove and scoop out the pellets. See if anything was left in the hopper that could jam it. If the auger is clear, Run the stove dry(no pellets) If it still makes a load noise call the dealer. 

Only other thing it might be is the coupling that connects the auger motor to the shaft might be loose. The motor spins but it isn't fully spinning the shaft. It slips and makes a screetching noise. Its an easy fix all you need to do is make sure the motor coupling lines up to the flat spot and tighten it up again.

Keep us posted!


----------



## imacman (Oct 31, 2010)

Does this stove have an agitator in the burn pot?  (looks like the ends of a shaft in the above pic).  

If so, could the rotation of that be causing the "screech" if it's a little out of alignment and rubbing against the edges of the burn pot?  How far does it rotate on each cycle?  Does it rotate at the same time as the auger motor turns on (mine does that).

just a thought.


----------



## flynfrfun (Nov 1, 2010)

Brianm58 said:
			
		

> Will do.  I'd be interested to see what prices are doing in other parts of the country compared to here.



My local dealer wants $4153 for the insert here in WA.  What kind of price did you get?
Flynfrfun


----------



## flynfrfun (Nov 1, 2010)

Kevin C said:
			
		

> The stove is in manual mode.  I have the heat set at 5, the highest setting.  I have the combustion air and the feed trim set at 3.
> I attached a pic of the lack of flame.  Will a thermostat have an affect on the flame/heat?  Shouldn't the manual settings do the same?  No matter what manual setting I choose, it appears to have no change in the flame or heat.  One more thing, the auger comes on about every 20 seconds, it drops only a few pellets at a time and sometimes none at all.



Is the air intake for the combustion blower blocked?
Are you sure you are hearing the auger or the agitator?  You have to look close to see the agitator move.  I'd check to see if you see the agitator move when you hear the noise.  I know when I listened to the M55 in the store, I could not hear the auger motor.  The only thing I could hear was the pellets falling into the pot and the whir of the blower motors.
Flynfrfun


----------



## jumpink (Nov 1, 2010)

I didn't mean to hijack this thread so I opened a new one for the problem I am having
New thread


----------



## Brianm58 (Nov 1, 2010)

Flynfrfun,
My dealer here in So. Mass was @ $3899, then add sales tax, install, & I had to have a plate made for behind the surround because ny fireplace openning was larger than the biggest surround they made.  Total was $5800.  Alot of money, so it better heat my house.


----------



## bicusick (Nov 1, 2010)

I paid $4,000.00 in San Jose, Ca


----------



## tbags (Nov 9, 2010)

I also am trying to decide between the M55  insert and the Mt Vernon insert.
Seems the Mt Vernon is more automated, which is great however that may mean more things to go wrong.
I also noticed that most of the Enviro stoves are rated around 83% efficient,  then I scroll down to the M55, and it's only rated around 76%.  Big purchase and I'm having a hard time deciding which one to go with. The dealer I'm going with sells both stoves.
Both seem to be great stoves. I am moving from an old Jotul 118 B, that I've had for about 3 seasons. It has served me well.


----------



## Vid Lopez (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I am new to this post.  I've gotten really great information from all of  you in regards to pellet stoves.  Just ordered my M55 Cast insert and should be here next week sometime.  I paid $3,680 it.  The installation will be $1,200 as they will have to take out my existing non efficent fire place insert (not masonry), then do all necessary fire proofing etc.  What do you guys think of the price I paid?  I also did a lot of research (read and read and read some more about pellet stoves etc.) and came to the conclusion that the M55 was the machine for me.  I have a large 3,400 sq ft ranch and although I don't expect it to heat the whole house I sure hope it will make a huge dent in my oil bill.  What do you guys think? 
Thanks,

Vid
Enviro M55
Old Whitfiel which is being rebuilt for $800 for the basement, not part of the 3,400 sq ft.

Thanks again!


----------



## ARGlock (Nov 21, 2010)

Vid said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am new to this post.  I've gotten really great information from all of  you in regards to pellet stoves.  Just ordered my M55 Cast insert and should be here next week sometime.  I paid $3,680 it.  The installation will be $1,200 as they will have to take out my existing non efficent fire place insert (not masonry), then do all necessary fire proofing etc.  What do you guys think of the price I paid?  I also did a lot of research (read and read and read some more about pellet stoves etc.) and came to the conclusion that the M55 was the machine for me.  I have a large 3,400 sq ft ranch and although I don't expect it to heat the whole house I sure hope it will make a huge dent in my oil bill.  What do you guys think?
> Thanks,
> ...



Welcome to the forum Vid! Glad to see you are getting a M55 insert. Keep us informed how you like it and if you have any issues with it. 

Thanks,

AR


----------



## Vid Lopez (Nov 21, 2010)

I will keep you posted including pics. once it is all done. 

Vid


----------



## ARGlock (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm curious how the M55 throws ash about the house. My Quad CB1200i I believe has a tendency to throw more ash via the convection fan since it's located on the bottom rear of the stove. In addition I've had issues with loose heat exchanger tubes which I feel allow ash to get out of the combustion chamber into the line of convection air flow. Just curious where the air intake for the convection fan is on the M55 insert? 

What type of heat exchanger tubes does it have? Or is it a baffle. I should probably review the videos of the M55. 


Thanks,

AR

PS: I wish all stoves had an air intake filter to help keep dust from being thrown about the house. The St. Croix Lincoln has one but they don't make an insert version yet.


----------



## flynfrfun (Nov 22, 2010)

ARGlock,
My M55 cast insert doesn't seem to be throwing any ash.  The heat exchanger tubes are welded to the frame essentially sealing them from the combustion chamber.  The welds look pretty heavy duty.  Don't think this is ever going to be a problem on this unit.  The convection fan is located about midway up the height of the unit.  I don't believe it sucks air from anywhere in particular as the squirrel cage blower is not covered.  So apparently it sucks air from the room that is pulled thru openings in the stove and surround.

Also, the convection fan doesn't move as much air as some other stoves.  I guess this is to keep it quiet.  But, even on heat level 5, you can barely hear the fan running although it is putting out a decent amount of heat.  That is one thing I would think they could improve.  I wouldn't mind a little more air movement.  However, in my particular case, it doesn't matter much because I have a ceiling fan in the same room and it helps move the air around.  I turn it on low and run it in reverse.  Mixes the air quite well yet doesn't create enough air movement to feel "drafty".
Flynfrfun


----------



## flynfrfun (Nov 22, 2010)

Vid said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am new to this post.  I've gotten really great information from all of  you in regards to pellet stoves.  Just ordered my M55 Cast insert and should be here next week sometime.  I paid $3,680 it.  The installation will be $1,200 as they will have to take out my existing non efficent fire place insert (not masonry), then do all necessary fire proofing etc.  What do you guys think of the price I paid?  I also did a lot of research (read and read and read some more about pellet stoves etc.) and came to the conclusion that the M55 was the machine for me.  I have a large 3,400 sq ft ranch and although I don't expect it to heat the whole house I sure hope it will make a huge dent in my oil bill.  What do you guys think?
> Thanks,
> ...



Vid,
Sounds like a good price.  I got mine for $4050 including the 4" exhaust pipe, cleanout T, 3' vertical run of pipe, elbow and exhaust termination.  

I am able to heat my 1900sq ft house with no problems on heat level 3.  This is with temps in the low 30's.  Of course it all depends on your floorplan as to how well the heat will move around.  When I say heat my house, I mean at heat level 3, my living room (where the stove is) is about 78F and the rest of the house is of course cooler.  We like it WARM.  If I turned it up to 5 and left it there, we would be HOT.  Of course, I'd need a lot more than the 2 tons of pellets I current have though.
Flynfrfun


----------



## Vid Lopez (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey Flynfrfun,

Thanks for the reply.  Yes it seems I got a decent price on it which includes the vent piping... although I am calling today to find out exactly if it is the 4" exhaust pipe, cleanout T, 3" vertical run and elbow exhaust... I don't know about this stuff but have tried to educated myself before deciding on which one and the M55 seems the best value in the larger insert stoves.  Our temps do get in the low to mid 30's and sometimes colder so we will see.  The machine will be in a large fam room (25x30) and above it is my office loft of the same size.  Then is the rest of the house towards the other end, a dining room, kitchen, living room and then making a left turn towards the bedrooms and another family room.  We will see.... will keep you posted and place pics once it is done.  Can't wait, sick of filling two 500 gallon tanks of oil... that is a killer so I am hoping this will easy the pocket book although the initial investment is not exactly cheap either. 

Thanks!
Vid


----------



## cwarner20 (Jan 6, 2011)

My Wife and I bought the M55 Cast free standing around 11/4/2010. right out of the box the ignitor was bad, it took three days for the part to come from Enviro to the local dealer. After that the stove started up it burned fine for about a week, then it started making a constant clinking sound. at first it was kinda quiet now its been over 2 months and the sound is so loud it will keep you awake at night. It sounds like steel marbles clanking together really fast, its rather a horrible sound. The dealer came to check it out and said it was venting or exhaust blower bearings where bad. over all I am happy with its looks, but I am disappointed with its parts going bad so fast. I also have a enviro Mini I bought in December of 2010 for the breeze-way this model was a 07 left over. I had no problems with the mini at all. after having the two stoves I can say the mini does a great job no complaints it heats the breeze-way and the 23 X 21 garge with 10 foot ceilings to a nice 79 degrees on setting 4. the mini is very simple and fast to clean  and has to be done about once a week no complaints with it. Now the M55 cast on the other hand is a pain to clean. The burn pot has to be cleaned every other day or the stirring arm grinds on the clinkers that form from the pellets. I did try three different brands of pellets even the armstong, and I get the same thing hard build up that needs to be cleaned daily or every two days. I tried the adjustment of air trim and it does very little. so at this point Im wishing I went with a harman because of the monthly cleaning and less noise. The M55 is quiet, but remember the pellets dropping in counts as noise to me. So check out the harmans also. no clinking sounds of the pellets dropping and no daily cleaning. Maybe my M55 cast was just put together with bad parts we'll see in a few weeks if the parts are in yet the dealer said they are having a hard time getting parts for these stove. hope this helps with your research


----------



## mdavis (Jan 6, 2011)

We narrowed our choices to the M55 and Harman XXV and decided on the M55C.  We installed our M55 cast on 12/23 and it has been running everyday since.  My first floor heat pump hasnt turned on once since we've fired this thing up!  We are pellet noobs, but very pleased with the quality and performance.  I do clean the stove weekly...I'm not sure it is required it just feels right.  I keep hearing the mantra - most stove problems are related to a dirty stove.

One item of note - the M55 cast hopper only holds 60lbs of pellets while the M55 FS holds 80 lbs.  This thing will consume some pellets...its rated for buku BTU's.

stove pics
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/66890/


----------



## chris288 (Jan 6, 2011)

Shorebilly said:
			
		

> We narrowed our choices to the M55 and Harman XXV and decided on the M55C.  We installed our M55 cast on 12/23 and it has been running everyday since.  My first floor heat pump hasnt turned on once since we've fired this thing up!  We are pellet noobs, but very pleased with the quality and performance.  I do clean the stove weekly...I'm not sure it is required it just feels right.  I keep hearing the mantra - most stove problems are related to a dirty stove.
> 
> One item of note - the M55 cast hopper only holds 60lbs of pellets while the M55 FS holds 80 lbs.  This thing will consume some pellets...its rated for buku BTU's.
> 
> ...




Curious, why did you choose the Enviro over the Harman ?


----------



## mdavis (Jan 6, 2011)

chris288 said:
			
		

> Shorebilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From quality/feature perspective the M55C and XXV seemed comparable.  At the end of the day my wife prefered the looks of M55.


----------



## chris288 (Jan 6, 2011)

Shorebilly said:
			
		

> chris288 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My wife actually liked the look of the Enviro better also, but being a mechanical engineer I appreciated the simplicity of the Harman over the M55. IMO there  are more things to go wrong on the Enviro than the harman. good luck with yours


----------



## mdavis (Jan 6, 2011)

chris288 said:
			
		

> Shorebilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Chris - I wish you many years of great heat with your Harman.

Its funny - I'm finding pellet stove owners are like many of the folks involved with many of the hobbies I enjoy - fishing, boating, skiing, hiking, etc.  They all have very strong opinions about their gear - whats the best, etc.  Just a gerneral observation...not a slight towards you, your product choice or that your opinion of overly strong.  Harman is a reputable company that makes a great product.  

At the end of the day...machines break.


----------



## chris288 (Jan 6, 2011)

being a boat and jet ski owner myself, I totally understand. Why people continue to buy some products is beyond me. I haven't heard anyting too bad about the M55, but I did read that one person would rather eat poision than own their Empress and that was on our list also. Didn't help that the dealer showing us the M55 couldn't get it started, had to plug and unplug it several times, when he finally got it started it was burning pellets inside and outside the burn pot and didn't know anyting about the products he was trying to sell, a real turn off. I make it my business to know as much as possible about the products I intend to buy and on the way out of that store my wife said you know more about the stoves than he does and hes does it for a living. I did like the fact that the M55 would burn a variety of bio-fuels compared to the Harman. I never got the opportunity to see the XXV run before purchase, only the Accentra, but it does seem that the M55 burns hotter than the XXV, it may have a better heat exchanger than the Harman.


----------



## NPCoot (Jan 7, 2011)

cwar20 said:
			
		

> My Wife and I bought the M55 Cast free standing around 11/4/2010. right out of the box the ignitor was bad, it took three days for the part to come from Enviro to the local dealer. After that the stove started up it burned fine for about a week, then it started making a constant clinking sound. at first it was kinda quiet now its been over 2 months and the sound is so loud it will keep you awake at night. It sounds like steel marbles clanking together really fast, its rather a horrible sound. The dealer came to check it out and said it was venting or exhaust blower bearings where bad. over all I am happy with its looks, but I am disappointed with its parts going bad so fast. I also have a enviro Mini I bought in December of 2010 for the breeze-way this model was a 07 left over. I had no problems with the mini at all. after having the two stoves I can say the mini does a great job no complaints it heats the breeze-way and the 23 X 21 garge with 10 foot ceilings to a nice 79 degrees on setting 4. the mini is very simple and fast to clean  and has to be done about once a week no complaints with it. Now the M55 cast on the other hand is a pain to clean. The burn pot has to be cleaned every other day or the stirring arm grinds on the clinkers that form from the pellets. I did try three different brands of pellets even the armstong, and I get the same thing hard build up that needs to be cleaned daily or every two days. I tried the adjustment of air trim and it does very little. so at this point Im wishing I went with a harman because of the monthly cleaning and less noise. The M55 is quiet, but remember the pellets dropping in counts as noise to me. So check out the harmans also. no clinking sounds of the pellets dropping and no daily cleaning. Maybe my M55 cast was just put together with bad parts we'll see in a few weeks if the parts are in yet the dealer said they are having a hard time getting parts for these stove. hope this helps with your research



Sorry to hear about the issues with your M55.  I've had mine (insert) for two months now and couldn't be happier.  The stove rarely shuts off.  I've shut it down to clean it and the T-stat had shut it down when it was set to auto/off mode a few times.  I had been experimenting a bit as far as the cleaning schedule.  I let it go for almost 3 weeks before I cleaned it this week.  The ashes were piled so high you couldn't even see the agitator rod on the ends.  I know that's not the best thing to do, but I wanted to put it to the test.  The only reason I decided to clean it was because I started to get a grinding sound (bad) when the agitator came on.  I discovered that the burn pot liner had a pretty heavy build up of carbon on it, so the "teeth" on the agitator where scraping the liner.  After some pretty heavy scraping with an old chisel and a good vacuuming, she's running like a champ again.

Like someone else said, these are machines and there are bound to be some issues, but so far so good with mine.  Hopefully your dealer, along with Enviro will take care of you.  As for me, I'd certainly recommend the M55 Cast Insert to my family and friends!


----------



## flynfrfun (Jan 7, 2011)

Don't forget to lube the agitator rod bushing (on the left side of the stove) with either dry graphite powder or the anti-seize they provide with the stove.  My agitator was making some noise and I fixed it by lubing it during my weekly cleaning.  Right now I'm going on 1.5weeks without opening up the door or doing any cleaning.  But, I don't burn 24/7.  I probably average 8-10hrs a day during the week, more on weekends when we are in the house all day.
Flynfrfun


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 7, 2011)

cwar20 said:
			
		

> Now the M55 cast on the other hand is a pain to clean. The burn pot has to be cleaned every other day or the stirring arm grinds on the clinkers that form from the pellets. I did try three different brands of pellets even the armstong, and I get the same thing hard build up that needs to be cleaned daily or every two days. I tried the adjustment of air trim and it does very little.



Your blaming the stove for a quality issue with the pellets? Don't blame the stove, Blame the fuel. Try reducing the auger feed trim if the air has little effect. Drop it down until the flame fluctuates(fuel is burned up before next auger dump). Then bump it up one level to even the flame some. If your fire is not fluctuating a tad, Your not burning the fuel completely.


----------



## mdavis (Jan 7, 2011)

flynfrfun said:
			
		

> Don't forget to lube the agitator rod bushing (on the left side of the stove) with either dry graphite powder or the anti-seize they provide with the stove.  My agitator was making some noise and I fixed it by lubing it during my weekly cleaning.  Right now I'm going on 1.5weeks without opening up the door or doing any cleaning.  But, I don't burn 24/7.  I probably average 8-10hrs a day during the week, more on weekends when we are in the house all day.
> Flynfrfun



I wans wondering what that goop was for!!  Is the application pretty self evident??  Any pointers/suggestions?  I will investigate it when I clean the stove this weekend.


----------



## Brianm58 (Jan 7, 2011)

I've had my M55 insert since mid-november & love it.  Haven't any issues(knock on wood), excpet for the high heat alert which shut down the stove.  Dealer came & adjusted the plate over the auger down so less pellets get dropped & starting running the stove on Regular pellets instead of Premium.  Seems to have done the trick.  I have a big house(3000sq ft) which it has a hard time bringing the temp up from 65 (at night, when not home) to 70 by itself, so I'll run the oil heat for 15/20 min to ge the house to 70, shut down the oil & the stove has no problem maintaining the 70 after that & that's running the heat on # 3, auger trim on #1.  I am on my 2nd ton of pellets, using Spruce Pointes now, but my 1st ton was Bare Foots.  I am up in the air on which I like better.  No clickers with either, ash seems to be very fine with the Spruces but more of it & they seem to burn hotter.  My opinion no temp gauge to double check.  I do a weekly cleaning with both.  I would highly recommend this stove to anyone.


----------



## flynfrfun (Jan 7, 2011)

Shorebilly said:
			
		

> flynfrfun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I find it is easiest to put it on after I do the cleaning and the rod is installed.  I "inject" it into the bushing by squeezing it between the rod and the bushing.   Pretty straightforward.  Since you haven't put any on to this point, it might be a good idea to use some steel wool and clean any carbon buildup on the rod in the spot where it rotates in the bushing prior to lubing it.
Flynfrfun


----------



## Vid Lopez (Jan 7, 2011)

Great to hear from all of you.  I purchased my Enviro M55 Cast Iron insert and it was installed the day after Thanksgiving.  Let me tell you this is a great machine.  We have ran it 24/7 since we purchased it and I have had not one problem.  I clean it (thoroughly) every 7 to 10 days and I've had great luck with it.  I did tons of research before purchasing it (as I do whenever I am going to buy something major) and in my opinion this was the best machine for the money. I did look a the top of the line Harman and all the other brands and settled on my Enviro M55.  In fact I work out of my home and it is toasty warm and I can see the beutiful flame. I run it on 2 or 3 depending on temps and this thing is great.  Happy Heating, gents!


----------



## Joe789 (Oct 26, 2012)

Any more recent comments? Read about overheating issues when they first came out, dealer assures me the one I've put a deposit on will have the turbo blower which shouldn't trip the high temp switch. How you liking it if you have one? I'm going with the FS cast, should be lots to heat <1500 sq ft. Hoping it won't eat to many pellets if I can let it idle along.

Anyone on here from the Maritimes in Canada? Comes with a free ton of pellets but after that i'll be looking for advice on what's decent.

Buddy says 95% of the stoves he installes have no OAK, that sound right?

Got to talk to a tech for a second, said he knows of a local guy with one that loves it so that sounds positive.


----------



## JBiBBs5 (Oct 26, 2012)

I've owned mine for a year now and have burned three tons. No complaints whatsoever and have not had any high temperature tripping. I do get a lot of compliments because it's a really nice looking unit and guests always feel cozy in the winter.

As far as OAK goes, I 100% recommend it.


----------



## flynfrfun (Oct 26, 2012)

Definitely do the OAK, don't let them talk you out of it.  You won't have any problems as the turbo blower took care of the overheating problems.


----------

